# .....The Pre-Christmas batch of gimmicks has arrivied here in AG .....



## charley (Sep 17, 2016)

I guess the 3 remaining [meaning active] AG members will enjoy the funny posts that are coming from the '5' ....   I repped them all in advance of their intense & funny posts...   Julliette,kurrie,awrence,brillon & Nutzman.....   he forgot the L in Lawrence, & Julliette's avi says. she's a guy ?!?!?!








...wellcum to AG...


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm just waiting for the azza and his wifes gallery.....just for the love of god no more shit stained asshole pawn, cause seriously what fucken momo doesn't wipe his ass then asks his daughter to film it, that shit belongs on efukt!


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2016)

...  I think the' Azza posting A-hole pics days' are in the past....   I don't want to comment on the ongoing disputes, we only have 3 Aussies & 3 Americans keeping this shit hole alive....Griff ,you've always been a friend to me here at Ironmag...I just don't want to shit on Azza, & I'd like it if we were all 'Buds' more or less...


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 20, 2016)

as if i would have a female record my brown eye video, it was another adult you stupid idjit, you saying it was my daughter is offensive, but i guess thats you isn?t it, maybe secretly you enjoy incest. You really should have been blown in the sheets


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 20, 2016)

gimmicks for world peace unite


----------



## charley (Sep 20, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> gimmicks for world peace unite


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> as if i would have a female record my brown eye video, it was another adult you stupid idjit, you saying it was my daughter is offensive, but i guess thats you isn?t it, maybe secretly you enjoy incest. You really should have been blown in the sheets



another adult? last time it was the Son you don't have.....mum must be so proud of you!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 21, 2016)

Watson said:


> another adult? last time it was the Son you don't have.....mum must be so proud of you!



she would approve of anything i do or say to you, she hated bullies..........its one thing to do something as a practical joke, doing a browneye, but for you to keep watching it, keep the pics on your computer in a secret gateway........thats just sick, do you think I?ve ever looked at my own asshole in that video, it was to upset cunts like you or keep cunts like you entertained so you could jerk off on your computer, either way YOPULOSE


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 21, 2016)

Watson said:


> another adult? last time it was the Son you don't have.....mum must be so proud of you!




I should post up part two to the video, your wife is tongue fucking my fart box cunt


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2016)

It would be nice to meet up and catch Pokemon together


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 21, 2016)

gotta catch em all. I'm sure azza knows all of the hot spots...


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 22, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> gotta catch em all. I'm sure azza knows all of the hot spots...



at least i leave the house ya fat cunt


----------



## Watson (Oct 23, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> at least i leave the house ya fat cunt



only cause you are scared your wife will eat you if you don't feed the beast....


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 23, 2016)

Watson said:


> only cause you are scared your wife will eat you if you don't feed the beast....



see you cant help yourself, i don?t mention you but you cant help it, you are addicted to me ya sick cunt, worst part is, everyone here knows it except you, ya feel like a dumb schmuck now?


----------



## Watson (Oct 24, 2016)

hows mum?


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Canucklehead (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow it's been years since i've been on here and you guys are STILL talking about azza's poop chute.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 24, 2016)

Canucklehead said:


> Wow it's been years since i've been on here and you guys are STILL talking about azza's poop chute.


it never ends


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 24, 2016)

Canucklehead said:


> Wow it's been years since i've been on here and you guys are STILL talking about azza's poop chute.



i have that affect on people, its mainly Watson or Griffith or whatever gimmick he is, he obsesses about it.


----------



## charley (Oct 24, 2016)




----------

